# Kartenleser einbauen



## Grilgan (15. März 2012)

Hallo liebe Community,

ich habe gerade aus einem ziemlich alten Medion-PC den Kartenleser, der auch USB, Firewire und andere Anschlüsse hat, ausgebaut, und da mein aktueller PC keinen hat, möchte ich ihn benutzen (falls möglich).

Nun bin ich aber etwas erstaunt, wieviele Kabel da hinten aus dem Kartenleser rausgucken.

Also. Der Kartenleser sieht von hinten so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hat folgende Kabel:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



an meinem Mainboard habe ich folgende Anschlüsse frei:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe das ganze mal auf "Gut Glück" angeschlossen (nur die beiden linken auf dem Bild):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und tada, mein USB-Stick funktioniert auch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt habe ich aber immernoch ein paar Kabel, die anscheinend nix tun:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und dann sind da noch diese beiden Dinger (waren beides LED's glaube ich), die vorher an dem Kartenleser hingen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Kann mir jemand helfen und sagen, ob ich was falsch gemacht habe? Hab nämlich gerade kein Möglichkeit um den Kartenleser zu testen, weil ich keine Karte zum lesen da habe 

Vielen Dank, Grilgan


----------



## Herbboy (15. März 2012)

Ein Kartenleser kommt an sich an USB. Wie sieht das Ding denn von vorne aus? Hat es vlt auch AUdio-Anschlüsse?


Das ist übrigens gewagt, denn wenn Du aus versehen Firewire an USB oder umgekehrt dranmachst, kannst Du das Board ins Nirvana schicken, und diese Stecker sind nämlich nicht immer "idiotensicher"


----------



## Grilgan (15. März 2012)

Von vorne:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"1394" ist ja die Bezeichnung von Firewire, und da hab ich extra nichts reingesteckt, sondern nur in die beiden USB-Steckplätze rechts:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aber ich gebe zu, ich habe unvorsichtig gehandelt :/ ich hatte beim anschalten des Rechners den Finger auf dem NT-Schalter


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. März 2012)

Hast du alte Board noch? Wenn man sich dort die Steckplätze merkt und mit einem Handbuch vergleicht ( vielleicht ein Baugleiches was man auf der HP findet ), dann hätte man die Anschlüße ja


----------



## Herbboy (15. März 2012)

Grilgan schrieb:


> "1394" ist ja die Bezeichnung von Firewire, und da hab ich extra nichts reingesteckt, sondern nur in die beiden USB-Steckplätze rechts:


 ja, aber wenn Du einen Firewire-Stecker (das Panel hat ja Firewire) auf Onboard-USB steckst, kann auch was passieren. FALLS die Stecker eben wie gesagt nicht identifizierbar sind


Aber ansonsten: da sind ja auch links Ton für Kopfjhörer und Micro zu sehen und rechts und sogar ein AV-Anschluss mit Ton (rot+weiß) und Bild (gelb) zu erkennen, daneben noch ein SVH-S-Anschluss (Bild). Das heißt das da auch Stecker dabei sind für Onboard-Audio und sogar irgendeine Video-Verbindung, wobei ich nicht weiß, ob als EIn- oder Ausgang. Aber so oder so: ein normales Mainboard hat wenn überhaupt dann nur die passenden Anschlüsse für die beiden Soundanschlüsse grün + rosa. Den AV-Kram rechts am Panel kannst Du nicht nutzen, da hat Medion irgendein Spezial-Mainboard oder eine Zusatzkarte verwendet, damit das geht.


----------



## Grilgan (16. März 2012)

Also der schwarze Anschluss des Kartenlesers führte früher mal zu einem Receiver für eine Fernbedienung, den kann ich also getrost in Ruhe lassen.

Der braune und der rote gehören zu den beiden LED's (oder was auch immer das sein soll), welche ich auch weg lasse.

Bleiben nur noch der gelbe, der schon am MB hängt und anscheinend seine Arbeit tut, und der pinke ganz rechts, bei dem hab ich gar keinen Plan was der da soll. 

Und die ganzen Kabel, die da unten rausgucken verwirren mich sowieso 

Das alte MB sieht folgendermaßen aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## broesel88 (16. März 2012)

Kannst du mal die ganzen Stecker noch so fotografieren, dass man die Farben der einzelnen Kabel erkennen kann? Dann kann man auch noch Rückschlüsse ziehen, wofür die Stecker sein könnten, sofern sich Medion halbwegs an die üblichen Kabelfarben gehalten hat.

Von dem was ich bis jetzt so sehen kann auf dem 2. Bild, 1.Post, vermute ich:
*gelber 10-Polstecker:* ziemlich sicher USB (da Farben Schwarz Grün Weis Rot)
*blauer 10-Polstecker:* vllt Front-Audio (Pin 8 nicht benutzt, aber bitte vorher nochmal Foto)
*schwarzer 10-Polstecker:* vllt Firewire mit nur 1 Verbindung(wäre aber Komisch da an Fornt 2 Firewire-Anschlüsse. Da haben viele Hersteller auch abweichende Farben, aber das wirst du wahrscheinlich eh nicht nutzen. USB ist es wahrscheinlich eher nicht, so wie das auf dem Foto aussieht ist pin 5/7 nicht belegt.)
*weißer 10-Polstecker:* wahrscheinlich der 2. USB/Cardreader (Bitte Foto weil da sieht man gar keine Farben)

Natürlich sind farbige Kabel keine Garantie (von mir gibts ausdrücklich auch keine), dass am Ende auch alles so stimmt, aber sie sind ein guter Anhaltpunkt.

Die 4-Pin-Stecker würde ich mal den Cinch-Anschlüssen und dem S-Video zuschreiben.
Die beiden Zusatzkarten kann ich auch nur wild vermuten, aber sie scheinen eine USB-Anbindung zu haben(Farben der Kabel). Hatte der Medionrechner WLAN oder Bluetooth? Wegen der Metallplatte auf der einen Platine vermute ich ein Funkmodul. Außerdem könnte das gelbe USB-Kabel, das ja auch am Reader abgesteckt werden kann, dann nur die 2 Module bedienen (nur eine Vermutung da die anscheinend ja optional sind)


----------



## Grilgan (17. März 2012)

Hier nochmal ein paar Bilder von den Kabeln. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## broesel88 (17. März 2012)

Der weiße Stecker ist wohl auch ein USB-Stecker (siehe Farben + Anordnung).

Nach etwas Recherche (Mainboard: MS-7204  => Rechner: Medion 8800) habe ich noch folgendes rausgefunden:
1. Rechner hat WLAN, also ist das wohl die Platine mit der Metallplatte,die am Card-Reader dranhängt.
2. Aufm Mainboard ist ein Intel-HD-Audio Chip. Damit ist das Kabel mit blauen 10-Pol-Stecker wahrscheinlich ein HD-Audio-Stecker. Also bitte nicht auf AC97 am Mainboard stecken.


----------



## Grilgan (17. März 2012)

Wow, vielen Dank für die Recherche! Das hätte ich nicht mehr gewusst, wie der Rechner mal hieß und ob er WLAN hatte.

Du hast etwas von AC97 geschrieben.. nach kurzer Recherche weiß ich jetzt was das ist. Habe ich irgendwas falsch gemacht im Zusammenhang damit? Weil du meintest, dass ich den blauen 10-Pol Stecker nicht auf den AC97 stecken soll


----------



## broesel88 (17. März 2012)

Es gibt für Audio eben zum einen den AC97-Standard, und zum anderen den HD-Audio (neuer, rein theoretisch auf dem Papier zumindest besser). Die Pinbelegung ist ziemlich die gleiche, allerdings weis ich nicht ob und was passiert wenn man die vertauscht. Ausprobieren muss man ja nicht alles

Dein Board (Asus P7P55D ist richtig oder?) kann beides. Im BIOS kann man zwischen den Einstellungen laut Handbuch auf der Asusseite wechseln. Default ist "HD-Audio", aber sicherheitshalber nochmal nachschauen.
Falls du den schon angeschlossen hast, sollte also nix schlimmes passiert sein.


----------

